# The Strange Magic of: The Who



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It's 1970, and The Who have recorded what many believe to be the best live album of all time, Live at Leeds. And on that album is their spectacular version of Mose Allison's _Young Man Blues_. The quartet of Roger Daltrey, Pete Townshend, John Entwistle, and drummer Keith Moon (described as the boy your mother told you not to play with) told us in no uncertain terms that a young man ain't got nuthin' in the world these days, in one of the most amazing displays of raw live energy ever. This clip is meant (as are all so far) to be played LOUD, so that the music fills your entire cranium. And take it from me: in the old days, when a young man was a strong man, all the people stepped BACK when a young man walked by.....


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

The Who? one word : Daltrey:angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The 2-disc expanded version of _Live at Leeds_ is a delight from start to finish. Some bits (mainly vocal) had to be re-recorded due to audio tape drop-out but a more in-yer-face live album is difficult to find, one advantage of recording at a relatively small venue. The band's interplay is nigh-on telepathic at times. This is one band I'd love to have seen at their peak.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the bands (like Zep) that should be right up my alley - but which I can honestly take or leave.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> One of the bands (like Zep) that should be right up my alley - but which I can honestly take or leave.


I find that there are no artists working in any genre whose works "overwhelmingly" appeal to me. Even Led Zep, a band for whom I have the utmost respect and appreciation, commands a less-than-50% approval rating from me. They laid down 73 tracks in their 8 regular studio albums, and I only really like 35 of those. The Who do far less well with me on overall assessment, but I am the sort who will be eternally grateful for even one great song from anybody, anytime. Hence the thread on One-Hit Wonders: it's a common reaction. Any lovin' is good lovin', in music, is my philosophy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've listened to Mose Allison a lot more than The Who. And I'm glad Allison received some financial rewards from The Who's rendition of his song. But none of the so called classic rock bands of the 60s and 70s are a regular part of my musical diet these days. A couple of listens a year does the trick at this point.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> I find that there are no artists working in any genre whose works "overwhelmingly" appeal to me. Even Led Zep, a band for whom I have the utmost respect and appreciation, commands a less-than-50% approval rating from me. They laid down 73 tracks in their 8 regular studio albums, and I only really like 35 of those. The Who do far less well with me on overall assessment, but I am the sort who will be eternally grateful for even one great song from anybody, anytime. Hence the thread on One-Hit Wonders: it's a common reaction. Any lovin' is good lovin', in music, is my philosophy.


I wholeheartedly agree with this. So many people seem to be blind to the faults of those they love. I say listen hard and you will hear what's really good.

Over the years I have listened more to Van Morrison than anyone else and you don't want to get me started on his faults. But when he gets it right....

Saw the Who live in 74 or 5. One of the best gigs I've been to.

With my critical hat on I feel their best material was when Pete only had to come up with a 3 minute idea. Rock Opera was invented to give an excuse for albums full of filler material. (See it's easy to be critical)

starthrower. Do you think that Mose may have been a little err...sarcastic...with his Young Man Blues? If so, that's not present in the Who version.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Belowpar, we are of one mind on the actually low frequency of preferred music (or preferred anything) in the real world, despite the impassioned ravings of enthusiasts. The "95% of everything is crap" observation, made by the very sage Murphy long ago, remains as true now as it ever was. That's one reason why we treasure the few precious jewels we find; why at 43% Led Zeppelin is near some sort of pinnacle of achievement in rock music, and why, like you, I welcome Van Morrison's occasional triumphs with enormous delight--heck, anybody's occasional triumphs!


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I tend to think that the Who, on some level are over-rated. Having said that, I think that Quadrophenia is the best rock album, period. 

Pete Townsend really put together everything he had into this creation and, to me, he succeeded like no other. Plus, he had the musicians to pull off his vision.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Belowpar, we are of one mind on the actually low frequency of preferred music (or preferred anything) in the real world, despite the impassioned ravings of enthusiasts. The "95% of everything is crap" observation, made by the very sage Murphy long ago, remains as true now as it ever was. That's one reason why we treasure the few precious jewels we find; why at 43% Led Zeppelin is near some sort of pinnacle of achievement in rock music, and why, like you, I welcome Van Morrison's occasional triumphs with enormous delight--heck, anybody's occasional triumphs!


I fully agree 95% of everything is crap, probably it is 98%. Only a few reach higher levels consistently. One of them is Zappa. Also Beefheart. And Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> I fully agree 95% of everything is crap, probably it is 98%. Only a few reach higher levels consistently. One of them is Zappa. Also Beefheart. And Joni Mitchell.


I agree 33% with what you say.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Rach Man said:


> I tend to think that the Who, on some level are over-rated. Having said that, I think that Quadrophenia is the best rock album, period.
> 
> Pete Townsend really put together everything he had into this creation and, to me, he succeeded like no other. Plus, he had the musicians to pull off his vision.


I should relisten to that album.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> I agree 33% with what you say.


And that would be Joni, eh


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I should relisten to that album.


You should. But put your raincoat on, it's quite wet there.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Fifty years on, and The Who--some of them anyway--are still going strong.....


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i like the who but i am not going to fiddle about in this thread. but its a nice thread i said it out loud but no one can hear me! so i am going to pinball outta here. thanks


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Teenage wasteland...but an incredible piece of music.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

This Who thread revival has prompted me to put on Quadrophenia once again...
I think I will never get enough of it. I also associate it very strongly with rain. It seems to rain 24 hours a day on this record. (Almost) all songs have this atmosphere that it's raining outside.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I agree - first there is the grimy monochrome of a wet working-class London suburb followed by the grimy monochrome of a wet weekend in off-season Brighton where instead of finding the answers he is looking for he becomes ever more isolated and disillusioned. And the booklet of black and white photos stapled inside the album helps with the story.


----------

